# Guess who just tried to race me?



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Your guys probably have read the story of my race with 911 (996) Turbo, Viper and other cars. Well, here is a stupid & boring one which just happened 20 minutes ago.

I was coming on a freeway ramp and the traffic was mild, as I approached the fast lane. A yellow Lexus IS300 (with mods and stickers) shoots out from the traffic and cuts off a Chevy behind me and tailgated for race.

So I'm like...uh.... ah..... whatever...







, we all know this is a unfair race.

I keep the speed at 65mph while the Lexus tailgated me for approximately 2 minutes, then I push the gas a bit and so does the IS300 (wow... he actually tried to cut me off.). The next thing I know I was doing 125mph and the IS300 vanished.

So I slow down to 70mph, enter another freeway and cruise for a while. Then I saw yellow Lexus coming on strong from behind, as he approaches, I floor the car and this time since the traffic is light, the Lexus was no where in sight.

Then I realize my exit is up, so I exited the freeway. The End.

I'm sure the Lexus owner has read the "SUPERCHARGED 540i" on my license frame while he was tailgating me. The question is WHY??







Is he trying to proof that my supercharger is fake? Well, even if I BS about the supercharger, I would drop him like a 3rd period French anyway.

This post is not intended to troll, just a matter of an expression. My car is not the fastest; I have lost to a Civic at a 1/4-mile drag race. It just never had a Lexus IS300 tried to race me and this one got me a little excited.

JIMMY


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *
> I have lost to a Civic at a 1/4-mile drag race. *


Now THIS I want to hear more about!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

His suspender was caught in your window that's why.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *His suspender was caught in your window that's why. *


 :lmao:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Guess who just tried to race me?*



Ryan330Ci said:


> *Now THIS I want to hear more about! *


Why are you surprised that a Civic beats a BMW in a drag race?
Look at it this way... take the budget of a 540, subtract 12K for a bare bones Civic and apply the rest on mods (you could afford to put in a new engine and the works). The result couldn't be any different.
In fact, IIRC, the world record for 1/4 mile time (for production cars) is under 9 sec and it belongs to a Civic. To put in perspective, a Z8 (the fastest production BMW) will only get you in the 13 sec range.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *His suspender was caught in your window that's why. *


 Perhaps the best Jerry Clower ever.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by The HACK 
His suspender was caught in your window that's why. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


LOL!!


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

What kind of an idiot TAILGATES to let you know they want to race you. If you want a good run, pull up next to the car and seek eye contact. Tailgating is totally dumb. I would've pulled to the right to let him pass me and then run circles around him.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

good kill. gawd, i hate those cars.


----------



## IIIMSpeed (Sep 12, 2002)

what freeway were you on? i used to get that alot on 5 and 405. the funniest thing is try to catch them in traffic and some guys stare so much they dont pay attention and you gun it and they will gun it and rear end someone. never have to race. just teaches them a lesson. and you have a great story to tell your friends next time you hangout with them.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

IIIMSpeed said:


> *what freeway were you on? i used to get that alot on 5 and 405. the funniest thing is try to catch them in traffic and some guys stare so much they dont pay attention and you gun it and they will gun it and rear end someone. never have to race. just teaches them a lesson. and you have a great story to tell your friends next time you hangout with them. *


:lmao: :lmao: That would be so gratifying to see....

I hate that.... it happens to me all the time.... I guess it comes with the territory of changing anything at all on your car.....

If they tail me, brake check time! 

I was just minding my own business going back to the office after lunch.... This idiot in a Porsche was doing that to me one day.... so I brake checked him.... next thing I know, he must've overreacted..... he was like 3 lanes over and almost hit the center divider in the carpool lane.... 

I have only this to say to that guy.... learn to drive fool.... :flipoff:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

wow.... 4751 viewers on this thread! :thumbup: 

where do they come from?


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

hey JIMMY, didn't you race the space shuttle once? I thought someone posted pics on .org some time back.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *wow.... 4751 viewers on this thread! :thumbup:
> 
> where do they come from? *


cross posting a link to this tread on other boards perhaps?


----------

